# shutdown



## wpb (5. Juli 2005)

hy leute

hab derzeit susu 9.2 installiert und 2 Benutzer angelegt. (root und ein "benutzerkonto")
habe das os aber nur minimal installiert. wieviele befehle stehen zur verfügung, um den 
pc herunterzufahren. also ich kenn nur shutdown - h now. dieser befehl lässt sich allerdings nut als "roort" ausführen. 
wie kann ich den befehl unter dem 1. benutzerkonto ausführen. 
(habs mit chown versuht, hat aber nicht funktioniert) 

kann wer helfen?


----------



## sh0x (6. Juli 2005)

Ich bin kein Linux-Freak, aber du hast folgende Möglichkeiten:
Entweder du tippst "su -" ein, gibst das root-Kennwort und führst dann den Befehl aus.
Oder du benutzt "sudo".
Schau mal bitte hier: http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-linux/1999-Oct/2505.html.
Du hattest versucht den Benutzer zu wechseln, was nicht geht, da shutdown in /usr/sbin liegt, auf das nur Root Zugriff hat.
Man möge mich berichtigen, wenn sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen hat. 
Aber anhand der obigen Anleitung sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## the-preacher (6. Juli 2005)

Moinsen,

bei Linux-System ist es durchaus normal, das nur root den Rechner herunter fahren darf, fungiert halt als Server. Generell ist shutdown der Befehl, halt und poweroff sowie init 0 halten den Rechner an und reboot und init 6 (telinit=init) starten ihn neu. Im Kontrollzentrum unter der graphischen Oberfläche kann man weitere Nutzer einstellen, die den Rechner herunter fahren dürfen.


----------



## Helmut Klein (6. Juli 2005)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, kann man unter Suse, nachdem man sich als normaler User aus der Desktop-Umgebung ausgeloggt hat, den Rechner über das grafische Menü herunterfahren.

Ansonsten eben als root die /etc/inittab ändern und die Reaktion auf CTRL+ALT+DEL von "shutdown -r" auf "shutdown -h" ändern. Dann einfach nur noch in ein Terminal wechseln und o.g. Tastenkombination drücken zum Runterfahren.


----------



## the-preacher (6. Juli 2005)

Eine nächste Möglichkeit habe ich noch. Die Datei /etc/sudoers enthält einzelne Befehle die Nutzer bzw. einzelne Nutzer ausführen dürfen. Als Beispiel, in der Datei ganz unten, steht ein shutdownbefehl, hier nurnoch den Nutzer ändern und sollte es auch auf diesem Weg funktionieren. Wenn es aber unter abmelden auch funktionieren soll, kenne ich keinen Weg am Kontrollzentrum vorbei (das soll nicht heisen, das es keinen weiteren gibt).


----------

